# first time smokin a fattie



## lugnutz (May 17, 2010)

lets not dig up my highschool years, besides I'm talkin a different kinda fattie!

I've seen a few of these things around on the net and figured I better try it. I made two of em, one for me one for the wife, mine had taters cheese onion and jalapeno, and hers the same minus the onion and peppers. It was a pretty successful first attempt and I learned what not to do the next time. 

I did pre-cook the taters that were cut like fries, I cooked them in the oven at 350 for about 10 minutes until the resembled half cooked fries. That part I would do the same again, along with the other stuffing choices. I did not do a bacon weave but more of a single layer wrap, I'm not sure more bacon would have made a noticable increase in cholesterol or not at this point, but I played it safe and will continue to do so until I work the bugs out of my Lipitor Icecream!!

What I would do different next time is use good fresh made sausage and not the greasy icky goo in a tube. I would also find a way to roll one out so that the thickness is even. I did see how to do that on here lastnight while I was lurking. 

And here are the pictures


----------



## rbranstner (May 17, 2010)

They look good. Any shots of them sliced open? The ziplock bag trick is the easiest way I have found to get the meat nice and even. The only bad thing is you waste a bag which my wife doesn't like especially when I use a good freezer bag. Buy some cheap gallon zip lock bags and you will be set. I don't bacon weave my fatties either I just wrap some bacon around it as I don't need any more cholesterol as my family has problems high cholesterol. Stop by roll call and tell us a bit about yourself so we can give you a propper welcome.


----------



## lugnutz (May 17, 2010)

Yep got pics but for some reason they wouldn't load let me try again.


----------



## outlaw44 (May 18, 2010)

Bah!  I gotta be honest...this was my first experience with looking at someone else's fatty.  Looks damn good.  How long did you smoke them for?  Nice work!


----------



## cowgirl (May 18, 2010)

Great looking fatties!


----------



## wingman (May 18, 2010)

Oh man they look goooood!


----------



## treegje (May 18, 2010)

That had to be good, excellent job


----------



## lugnutz (May 18, 2010)

Outlaw they took about 3  31/2 hours at 225F


----------



## outlaw44 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks!  I gotta try one of these...see if the little lady will let me stay up all night if I promise to fire up the smoker at 4 to make her breakfast!


----------



## wildflower (May 18, 2010)

sad that I was not there to get some but U done good


----------



## hannibal (May 18, 2010)

Looks good. Nice job.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 18, 2010)

Ma those fatties look like you have been making them for a long time. They are a really good treat and this is the place most of us found out about them too. So the fattie is like a entry gift from Smoking Meat.com. Great Job and you have definatly earned some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for making the fattie part of your menu.


----------



## fennecus (May 19, 2010)

They looked great.   I use the freezer bag method.  yours looked awesome by hand shaping.  rolled better than mine.


----------

